
Facts and Stats about your name - colinprince
http://www.namedat.com/
======
thousande
Entertaining! 833433 humans live in the U.S. with the first name Thomas. That
number seems a bit low

~~~
petersmithers
Hm, there are around 340million people in the US. So around every 200th man
would be a Thomas. Seems about right to me...

